# Outcast Cobia Classic



## outcast (Oct 8, 2007)

The tournament is coming up March 21st is the Captain's meeting and the fishing starts March 22nd. The entry fee is $500 per boat. We have a great small boat division as well. I will look forward to seeing you there. Thanks.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

we're in it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! see you there


----------

